# Born to partouze !!!!!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Hier, alors que j'étais au jardin, la vue d'un jeune lombric portant un petit ticheurte "nique" sur lequel je pouvais lire : "Born to partouze !" m'a donné l'idée de ce thread !!!
Pensez ! Ce petit animal au demeurant très sympathique est "LE" partouzeur type ... il suffit de le voir escalader lascivement la grappe de ses congénères pour s'en rendre compte.
En plus, lorsqu'il est seul, c'est le seul capable de se couper en quatre pour trouver 3 partenaires !!!!  ... mais alors, il troque son nom de lombric pour celui moins sexy de courbric... (mais en fait il s'en fiche....!!!!)
Mais le pire d'entre eux, the Master, c'est le Tenia !!!!!! Non seulement il possède plusieurs déguisements de lombric parfaitement ajustés pour tromper l'adversaire en l'occurence vous lorsque vous être mollement étendu sur la pelouse ... non seulement il vous prend en traître à la "sonny", mais sa devise est : "j'y suis ! j'y reste !" ... et comme c'est pas un "précoce", celui-là, quand il s'immisce c'est pour un bout de temps !!! 
Certains diront : "Quel con ce big avec son sujet sur les lombrics !!!!!!!" - et ils auront du moins partiellement raison - partiellement ! parce qu'un sujet sur les lombrics, c'est le sujet "qu'on poste" par excellence ... Arrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!     :love: 

ps : mes excuses !!!!!!  :love: 

ps1 : comme on est à l'heure du petit déjeuner, j'ai pas posté d'images ... 

ps2 : sonny bien évidemment !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

Un petit reguain d'énergie, dirait on...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

Mais, theBig, comment fais-tu pour sortir des conneries pareilles à une heure si matinale ?  Moi, y a pas moyen, j'ai aucun sens de l'humour avant 10h15, l'heure à laquelle j'arrive à maintenir mes deux yeux ouverts en même temps.


(en plus, cette semaine, c'est la semaine où le vendredi tombe le jeudi, alors autant dire qu'aujourd'hui, 10h15 risque pas de tomber avant 11h30)


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

La verite, c'est que pour etre aussi drole, TheBig doit se doper 

Tous les matins, TheBig sniffe de la colle avant de se faire une petite injection de gaz illares tout en se prenant une bonne Chimay bleue temperee (aie ! lol) :love: ce qui explique son comportement si etrangement drole, du lachage de fintes a n'importe quelle heure de la journee et des illusions collectives comme Kernic et Panel :love: :love: :love:

TheBig, we want to be like you  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La verite, c'est que pour etre aussi drole, TheBig doit se doper




Ah ben oui, suis-je bête. Le fameux pot belge 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tous les matins, TheBig sniffe de la colle avant de se faire une petite injection de gaz illares tout en se prenant une bonne Chimay bleue temperee (aie ! lol) :love: ce qui explique son comportement si etrangement drole, du lachage de fintes a n'importe quelle heure de la journee et des illusions collectives comme Kernic et Panel :love: :love: :love:
> 
> TheBig, we want to be like you  :love:


 
Oui, mais en moins vieux


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Décidément, j'aime de mieux en mieux les Belges. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps1 : comme on est à l'heure du petit déjeuner, j'ai pas posté d'images ...
> 
> ps2 : sonny bien évidemment !!!!!!





mais tu sais , sonny adore les croissants au petit dej  
tu aurais pu faire un p'tit effort quand meme


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, j'aime de mieux en mieux les Belges. :love:


 Raaaah, TheBig nous fera son One Man show au Festival du Rire de Rochefort l'an prochain, il est vraiment trop fort :love:

Le nom du spectacle : "Bande de Nases©" (tiens tiens  )


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

De plus, avec les lombrics faut faire attention de ne pas les manger ....
... Parceque étant petit (ohh trop de souvenir) !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah, TheBig nous fera son One Man show au Festival du Rire de Rochefort l'an prochain, il est vraiment trop fort :love:
> Le nom du spectacle : "Bande de Nases©" (tiens tiens  )


Trop d'honneur Angie !!!!!:rose:   
  ... mais après tout, pourquoi pas puisque je vais être "disponible" rateau: ) à partir de janvier prochain !!!!
Un spectacle sur le "Narakiri kit" et sur "les lombrics" ... je pourrais tenir au moins une heure là-dessus.... :love: :love: 

ps : je viens de recevoir un mail de mon fils qui a lu le thread rose: ) ... il me demande si je connais la différence entre le lombric et le tenia ???
Ben le lombric c'est un ver de terre et le tenia c'est un ver à soi !!!!!!!  ... ça vous fait rire vous ???????:love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : je viens de recevoir un mail de mon fils qui a lu le thread rose: ) ... il me demande si je connais la différence entre le lombric et le tenia ???



Et entre un serpent et un lombric ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et entre un serpent et un lombric ...


... moi j'aime bien les serpents à sornettes !!!!!!!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi j'aime bien les serpents à sornettes !!!!!!!



.... tant qu'ils n'ont pas de lunnettes !!


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Les serpents, j'aime bien. Ou plutôt un serpent, le Naja. :love:
Les lombrics, moyen.


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les serpents, j'aime bien. Ou plutôt un serpent, le Naja. :love:
> Les lombrics, moyen.



Je suis d'accord avec toi .....
... le serpent à un bon goût de poulet ...
... alors que les lombrics ils gardent trop le goût de "terre" en bouche !!


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Trop d'honneur Angie !!!!!:rose:
> ... mais après tout, pourquoi pas puisque je vais être "disponible" rateau: ) à partir de janvier prochain !!!!
> Un spectacle sur le "Narakiri kit" et sur "les lombrics" ... je pourrais tenir au moins une heure là-dessus.... :love: :love:
> 
> ...




Dites-donc vous : c'est pas parce que vous envez gardé par devers vous qu'il faille déverser votre réserve de verts jeux de mots ici. En plus c'est du recyclage (quoi de plus normal me diriez vous).

J'invite tout le monde à faire une recherche à "Ténia kiri kit" oou TKK pour les intimes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

D'ailleurs, pendant qu'on est peinards à prendre un ver tous ensemble, j'aimerais assez parler de la mauvaise réputation tout-à-fait imméritée du tenia !!!!!
J'en ai chopé un dans une pizzeria mal famée des faubourgs de Cologne il y a environ 3 mois ! Et comment je sais que c'est là que je l'ai chopé ??? hein ? comment ?????
Ben parce qu'il parle allemand tout simplement ... si ! si ! je vous jure ! il parle !!!!
Je l'ai découvert par hasard un soir où j'avais un peu abusé d'un excellent whisky malencontreusement mélangé avec quelques verres de Vodka dans l'excitation du moment rateau: ) ... j'étais vautré dans le canapé et d'un seul coup j'entend comme une petite voix intérieure qui me dit : "Hé mec ! tu trouverais ça marrant de flotter dans de l'alcool à 90° comme une souris de labo dans du formol ????" - surpris, je demandais un peu inquiet : "euh ! c'est qui ?????" - et il répond "c'est Mouth !!!!" (en fait, je n'ai compris sa plaisanterie que quelques temps après ... le ver Mouth !!! c'est d'un nase !!!! ) 
Tout en reprenant mes esprits je lui lance : "Hé Mouth, soit un peu solidaire, ça doit pas être difficile pour toi ...:rateau: :rateau: !!!" - purée, j'aurais jamais dû dire ça ! Il commence à rigoler tellement bruyamment que j'entend ma femme dire dans la cuisine : "Hé Big, tu gargouilles, ça doit être le couscous !!!"
Depuis, ben on est potes ... il est pas difficile, il mange comme moi, il nettoie ses petites ventouses avant de se coucher et tous les matins, quand la nature reprend ses droits, je le préviens et je gueule : "Hé Mouth ! accroche-toi à moins que tu ne veuilles aller te baigner !!!!" ... on rigole bien ... c'est pas méchant !
Non, ce qui me gêne, c'est les autres qui commencent à me regarder d'un drôle d'oeil surtout quand, seul à la cantine, je lui lis le menu avant de commencer... 
Avec le temps, on s'attache, surtout lui !!!
Le seul avec qui j'en ai parlé, c'est mon fils ... il me comprend lui ... d'ailleurs, il vient me voir toutes les semaines ... il est gentil ! il me desserre délicatement les manches de chemise qui me lient les bras dans le dos et me dit : "Alors pa ! et Mouth ? ça va ?????"
   
:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'invite tout le monde à faire une recherche à "Ténia kiri kit" oou TKK pour les intimes


Pour les nouveaux, le TKK ou Tenia Kiri Kit avait été développé avec Nephou il y a quelques années ! Il était destiné en premier lieu aux personnes désirant se faire Nara Kiri mais qui ne supportent pas la vue du sang ou des abats baignant sur la moquette ...
Le principe était très simple :
Au départ, il y a le "tenius fuckus" - une espèce très rare de tenia japonais qu'on a retrouvé encore vivant dans les entrailles de quelques samouraïs explosés au pied du Fuji Yama.
Ce tenia très coriace a la particularité, quand il est enfermé dans un environnement frôlant les 36/37° centigrades pour l'homme ou 25° plantigrades pour l'ours, à développer une dentition énorme et très effilée qui lui permet de trancher un intestin normalement constitué en deux ou trois pichenettes...
Les études menées par Nephou on démontrées qu'il était possible de le cryogéniser et de l'insérer dans une petite capsule elle-même insérée dans une gellule commune de type Imodium, question de ne pas se faire chier !!!!!
Le candidat au Nara Kiri ingère donc cette gellule qui, doucement fond et libère le "tenius fuckus" ... la suite, ben vous la devinez - faut pas des photos non plus !!! 
Du côté des avantages, c'est propre ! c'est indolore et immédiat à condition de ne pas tomber sur un tenius fuckus presbyte qui doit chercher ses lunettes avant d'officier et c'est totalement silencieux à condition que le narakiriteur ne s'accroche pas en tombant à la batterie de cuisine flambant neuve de son nouvel appartement.
Malheureusement, toutes nos recherches ont été réduites à néant à cause de poisson légèrement frelaté servi à la cantine un funeste jour d'octobre durant lequel le patron du comité d'éthique chargé d'agréer notre prototype s'est rué en tremblant sur nos échantillons en gueulant ... vite !!!!! un Imodium !!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi j'aime bien les serpents à sornettes !!!!!!!


mouarf   tiens, prends donc un coup de boule, vieux sacripan !


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

TheBig  MDR


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2005)

Depuis ce funeste jour le Ténia Kiri kit est resté à l'état larvaire. Mais l'esprit fertile autant que les intestins des penseur de la « Nara Kiri Incorporated Limited International Company » arriveront bien à en tirer quelque chose. fidèles à notre devise.

« C'est toujours en touchant le fond que l'on met doigt sur quelque chose »

que je m'empresse de ©2005 Nephou pour la NK Inc. Ltd Intl


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « C'est toujours touchant le fond que l'on met doigt sur quelque chose »


C'est d'ailleurs ce que m'a dit mon médecin après avoir été cruellement mordu par "Mouth" après un toucher rectal particulièrement acrobatique et douloureux....:rateau:


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> [/color][/color]
> 
> ....
> Oui, mais en moins vieux




Mais malgré son grand âge, il est toujours aussi vert!


----------



## tomtom (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs ce que m'a dit mon médecin après avoir été cruellement mordu par "Mouth" après un toucher rectal particulièrement acrobatique et douloureux....:rateau:



Faut lui donner du grain à Mouth  

 :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2005)

Surtout que Mouth tarde à sortir. (Peut être pour lui monter au nez.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

...va être content Mouth !!!!! Ce midi, macaronis à la cantine ??? ça lui rappellera sa famille et ses 53 frères et soeurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Euh ! petite question concernant la sexualité du tenia !!!!!! 
Par définition, il est tout seul et en plus il a pas de mains ... alors ????? 
Ferait-il comme les escargots qui, paraît-il, et selon ce que j'ai entendu, niqueraient Herma Phrodite à tours de coquilles ???
Y'a quelqu'un qui sait où on la trouve cette Herma ???????
:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Vous savez pourquoi le tenia est l'apanage des gens de "gauche" ??????

Parce qu'on dit toujours : le "ver mine deux communistes" ...  (merci woulf !!! :love: )

:hosto:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! petite question concernant la sexualité du tenia !!!!!!
> Par définition, il est tout seul et en plus il a pas de mains ... alors ?????
> Ferait-il comme les escargots qui, paraît-il, et selon ce que j'ai entendu, niqueraient Herma Phrodite à tours de coquilles ???
> Y'a quelqu'un qui sait où on la trouve cette Herma ???????
> :hosto: :hosto:


 
Ben ! T'es pas au courant ? Elle s'est marié avec ton ténia. Maintenant, elle s'appelle Herma Mouth.


C'est bon, pas la peine de me pousser, je peux sortir tout seul !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ! T'es pas au courant ? Elle s'est marié avec ton ténia. Maintenant, elle s'appelle Herma Mouth.


    ... désolé, mais ça me fait rire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! ...     
...C'est triste à mon âge, mais c'est comme ça !!!!!:love:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

On s'enfonce dans les abîmes de la connerie ici non ?  
Merci The Big pour tous ses éclaircissements nain-tellectuels :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On s'enfonce dans les abîmes de la connerie ici non ?


...ça me donne le ver tige !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

ça va tourner au Lombric à brac .... :rateau:

Yes j'accède par ce post au statut d'Accro ( nembourg )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yes j'accède par ce post au statut d'Accro ( nembourg )


   ... félicitations Pierrou !!!!!!!! ...:love:

Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!! le "lombric à brac" ....


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... félicitations Pierrou !!!!!!!! ...:love:
> 
> Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!! le "lombric à brac" ....


Bien loin du Big encore ...
... et encore plus de moi


... mais félicitation


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça va tourner au Lombric à brac .... :rateau:
> 
> Yes j'accède par ce post au statut d'Accro ( nembourg )


 
On avait bien besoin d'un nouvel adepte du jeu de mot (rage papier) et du calembour (torola) :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Je sais je ne suis encore qu'un amateur en la matiière, mais je progresse ( de boeuf ) :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je sais je ne suis encore qu'un amateur en la matiière, mais je progresse ( de boeuf ) :rateau:


 
Inutile. Tout à été fait dans l'art du jeu de mot, et il n'y a plus rien à inventer. L'avenir, c'est l'humour à répétition.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

> Ce message est identique à celui que vous avez envoyé dans les cinq dernières minutes. Vous allez maintenant être redirigé vers cette discussion.
> 
> Cliquez ici si votre navigateur ne vous redirige pas automatiquement.



Ah, merde ! Reflexion faite, il n'y a pas d'avenir non plus dans l'humour à répétition.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

J'ai peur qu'il n'y ai pas d'avenir dans l'humour tout court avec nous.... :rateau:

Pourtant la muse nous habite ( et non le contraire )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'il n'y ai pas d'avenir dans l'humour tout court avec nous.... :rateau:
> 
> Pourtant la muse nous habite ( et non le contraire )



Ben ... Le contraire aussi un peu, non ? faut pas nous la faire à l'en ... ver. Zebigounet, je pense que tu devrais adresser une fervente prière à Saint Zano, le patron des vers Mouth, ça devrait arranger un peu les choses.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Vermouth cassis pour moi alors :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu devrais adresser une fervente prière à Saint Zano


Saint Zano ... je le connais ! on a échangé nos impressions sur les tenias ... lui, c'était un ver missel qu'il avait !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Pardon ...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

ya gomme on dit chez nous en alsace, pardons d'ici et en viteze ! :rateau:

che m'excuse ( en plus chuis même po alsacien  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Saint Zano ... je le connais ! on a échangé nos impressions sur les tenias ... lui, c'était un ver missel qu'il avait !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pardon ...



Bon, attends cinq minutes, je vais ressortir toutes mes vieilles sauvegardes de Worms, je pense avoir fait la quasi totalité des jeux de mots possibles avec ver pour nommer ceux de mes équipes  Ça donne le *ver* tige. Pourtant, ne doutes pas de la *ver* acité de mes allégations, d'ailleurs, c'est *ver* boten de me contredire, j'ai raison en *ver* et contre tout. Bien sur ne compte pas non plus m'amadouer avec quelques *ver* oteries, comme le premier indigène venu, je suis a *ver* ti des cours. Je balaie tout ça d'un re *ver* de main, c'en est *ver* tigineux.


----------



## NED (4 Août 2005)

N'oublions pas notre ami :
L'EBOLA !!
un joli petit ver, bien sympatique...   :affraid: 

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...&prev=/images?q=EBOLA&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=&sa=N
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas notre ami :
> L'EBOLA !!
> un joli petit ver, bien sympatique...   :affraid:
> 
> ...



il est ren*ver*sant, c'est la dernière *ver*sion ?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Non c'est une ver sion bête A :rateau:


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

Ouais mais faites attention,
Ce petit monstre peut vous bouffer les burnes et les o*VER* !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais faites attention,
> Ce petit monstre peut vous bouffer les burnes ... !!!



Ce qu'on appelle un "burnes out" !


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Ouais, c'est Ver idique :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2005)

Tidju ! on voit que c'est samedi soir ... je viens de voir passer un ver sace dans mon salon ..... p... le chic !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! on voit que c'est samedi soir ... je viens de voir passer un ver sace dans mon salon ..... p... le chic !!!!! :rateau:



Ça vaut mieux qu'un ver mine sans ver gogne !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*C'est joli*
le VERt bouteille



 :soif:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Tu montes prendre un dernier Ver ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu montes prendre un dernier Ver ? :rateau:



Version abrégée : "Tu montes en descendre un ?"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2005)

Moi : Tidju, mais assieds-toi donc !!!!!!!!!!!
Le ver : peux pas m'asseoir j'te dis !!!!!
Moi : OK ! Ton nom et plus vite que ça !!!
Le ver : Tical ... je m'appelle Tical !!!!
Pffffffff....  :rose:  ... vais aller me coucher là-dessus.....:rose: :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff....  :rose: ... vais aller me coucher là-dessus.....:rose: :hosto:


 
...d'ailleurs, le ver moulu m'accompagne ..... Pffff ....


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

t as l air de vivre un sacré cal ver


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> t as l air de vivre un sacré cal ver


   ...arfffff !!!


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Vous êtes pas du genre ver nis vous, il va falloir faire une di ver sion :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> di ver sion :rateau:


version


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...d'ailleurs, le ver moulu m'accompagne ..... Pffff ....



Je ne sais pas ver quoi tu te diriges, tu semble avoir la tête à l'en ver ces temps ci. Sans doute une conséquence de ton caractère extra ver ti. N'ais pas peur de rê ver, grâce à ton côté pouet ... euh poête, tu vas pouvoir nous mettre tout ça en vers.


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ver quoi tu te diriges, tu semble avoir la tête à l'en ver ces temps ci. Sans doute une conséquence de ton caractère extra ver ti. N'ais pas peur de rê ver, grâce à ton côté pouet ... euh poête, tu vas pouvoir nous mettre tout ça en vers.


bonne idee ! mais surtout ne pas faire de vers en ver lan... cela serait ver itablement anti uni ver sel !


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Le ver lan est un language assez ver satile je dois dire, et ça se ver ifie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2005)

Horreur sans nom !!!!! 
Le ver Mifuge s'est suicidé en s'avalant lui-même !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Horreur sans nom !!!!!
> Le ver Mifuge s'est suicidé en s'avalant lui-même !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


est ce ver idique ?ou bien nous faut il le ver ifier ? attention, le mensonge est interdit, ver standen ?

ok, la je triche


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> est ce ver idique ?ou bien nous faut il le ver ifier ? attention, le mensonge est interdit, ver standen ?
> 
> ok, la je triche



T'aurais pu mettre, vu la suite, "le mensonge est ver boten"


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu mettre, vu la suite, "le mensonge est ver boten"


tu as raison... tu as donc gagne un voyage a Ver acruz


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Ver misseau va !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ver misseau va !


allez je ne t en veux pas, je te convie a un ver nissage


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Un ver ni sage ni dissipé ? il est quoi alors ? :rateau:

Ok celui là est capillotracté comme on dit


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

J'ai une question cruciale:

Est-ce qu'il est mou Mouth?


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

D'abord mouth, c'est fémimin et ça m'appartient....
c'est MA MOUTH !!!
:rateau: 

bon, voilà... je sors :siifle:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2005)

Cà serait bète que le Tra *ver*se  hein ?


----------



## elKBron (8 Août 2005)

et n oubliez pas que le ver est le plus fort... ben oui, le ver bat tim...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2005)

FLASH SPÉCIAL : On apprend aujourd'hui de source autorisée que certaines portes ont été remplacées par des vers. La supercherie était difficile à déceler, car comme une vraie porte, ils pivotent aisément sur leurs gonds. Ils n'étaient pas de simples vers, ils étaient des vers gondés !    

Et une histoire de gond, une !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'étaient pas de simples vers, ils étaient des vers gondés !


Arrrrfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!    

Dernière minute : on apprend que le ver Ge et le ver Sus ont décidé de vivre ensemble pour le meilleur et pour le pire.....:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Sécurité !!!!!!!

Vous m'l'emballez s'il vous plait...

Merci...

Et hop, un de plus en moins...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

Y'a pud'jeunesse !!!!!!! 

Ce matin, dans mon slip (on dirait le début d'une chanson de Bashung !!!:rateau: ), j'ai découvert un petit papier (de toilette bien entendu !) soigneusement plié en quatre sur lequel il était écrit : "suis parti faire des courses ! je reviens de suite ! signé : Mouth !" 

Parce qu'il croit que je vais l'attendre peut-être !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

C'est dommage c'est bien d'avoir un ver à soi.  
Sans compter que certains vers ne sont pas si mous que çà ! Z'avez jamais vu des ver tébrés ?


----------



## NED (9 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelqu'un qui sait où on la trouve cette Herma ???????
> :hosto: :hosto:



Herma la douce!
Y'a un poeme sur notre chère Herma Phrodite là :
http://www.hermaphrodite.fr/imprimer92


----------



## elKBron (9 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Herma la douce!
> Y'a un poeme sur notre chère Herma Phrodite là :
> http://www.hermaphrodite.fr/imprimer92


avec toutes mes excuses, mais c est de la prose, pas un poeme


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> avec toutes mes excuses, mais c est de la prose, pas un poeme


Un poème n'est pas forcément en vers... Il existe aussi des poèmes en prose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un poème n'est pas forcément en vers... Il existe aussi des poèmes en prose.



J'atteste de la ver à citer de cette affirmation


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

D'ailleurs certains vers femelles se reproduisent dans la gorge de notre progéniture ! 
C'est bien connu que la ver ité sort de la bouche des enfants.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

Tiens d'ailleurs, qui se souvient que le tout premier ver que la terre ait pprté est le Ver Adam? :mouais:


----------



## dool (10 Août 2005)

Celui là était inoffensif, il ne mangeait que de la vigne...bien qui allait pêcher par de là l'Ver Ger !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage c'est bien d'avoir un ver à soi.
> Sans compter que certains vers ne sont pas si mous que çà ! Z'avez jamais vu des ver tébrés ?



Ceux là, c'est rien, il y a surtout les vers durs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

mais n'oublions pas le ver à rayure: le Ver Géture


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

...Et le Ver Satil, mauvais caractère, changeant tout le temps d'humeur... :mouais:


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Et oui ces petites bestioles sont très intelligente à part un :
Le VER-SO


----------



## elKBron (10 Août 2005)

et quia ditr que les vers sont laids ? n oubliez pas le ver cors !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

C'est vrai, quel idiot celui-là ! 
Mais en cuisine, pour ajouter de la saveur au ver, il vaut mieux le préparé à Chambord ou Chenonceaux, car c'est dans le chateau que le ver s'ail.


----------



## NED (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, quel idiot celui-là !
> Mais en cuisine, pour ajouter de la saveur au ver, il vaut mieux le préparé à Chambord ou Chenonceaux, car c'est dans le chateau que le ver s'ail.



Oui d'ailleurs la recette principale de cette epoque moyenageuse etait :
Le VER MI SEL
Sans aucun ajout d'autre épices...


----------

